# Tiendas online



## ElectroSven (Oct 4, 2006)

Wenas,

Salu2 a to2, ayer me registre en el foro y queria felicitarles por este gran foro.
Mi primera cuestion por aqui es si conocen una wena paguina web que tengan un catalogo amplio de componentes. Conozco go-chips y superrobotica, pero el problema esque en go-chips no encuentro receptores if ni CNY70 y en superrobotica solo tienen el TSOP4838 como sensor if y la cuestion es que si compro los sensores if en superrobotica pago más gastos de envío que otra cosa y si tengo que comprar cada cosa en una web distinta no gano pa gastos de envío 
Por eso me gustaria saver si alguien conoce alguna buena web de venta  de componentes y a ser posible que sea de entrega más o menos rápida, no de 10 días.

Gracias y salu2 !


----------



## eusko (Oct 4, 2006)

prueba en:
www.amidata.es
www.farnell.com


----------



## ElectroSven (Oct 5, 2006)

Thx están muy bien las webs, ahora solo me falta encontrar alguna que vendan el CNY70, que de momento solo lo he encontrado en una web argentina y me cobran 32$ de gastos de envío :/


----------



## shadow_x (Feb 16, 2010)

para los de mexico robodacta y ag-electronica. una pregunta, como puedo pedir material a superRobotica siendo esta una agina española y yo estando en mexico?


----------



## Casti (Feb 16, 2010)

Extraido de la web de SuperRobotica, en la seccion de Ayuda:



> *SuperRobotica.com* vende y envía productos exclusivamente dentro del territorio Español y Portugal,          por lo que no podemos atender peticiones de compra de otros países. No enviamos material de Robótica          a países de sudamerica debido a acuerdos comerciales, por lo que las peticiones en ese sentido no pueden ser          atendidas.
> 
> Distribuidores: no tenemos distribuidores y tampoco se aceptan peticiones de distribución de ningún          tipo.



Vas a tener que buscar en otro lado.


----------



## shadow_x (Feb 16, 2010)

es una lastima; es la unica pagina donde he encontrado engranes en muy buenos kits. ese es un negocio de oportunidad para cualquier español con la intencion de exportar a mexico


----------



## wacalo (Feb 16, 2010)

Tal vez debas mirar en el sitio de Farnell.
http://export.farnell.com/
Saludos


----------



## shadow_x (Feb 16, 2010)

misma situacion; no esta mexico en la lista. porque mexico estanto tan cerca del vecino norte no tiene acceso a mejor material electronico?


----------



## leonidas02 (Mar 3, 2010)

hola que tal yo soy de Mexico y seguido mando a pedir gran cantidad de material de electronica de muy buena calidad, cada 15 de cada mes pido material si les intereza, ya sea herramienta de extrema calidad o material con gusto les ayudare


----------

